# Skybi_30 eBay user



## Dave comber (Jun 6, 2020)

Does any know who this eBay user is.he sometimes sells skyline parts.I had arranged to buy some bits off him via eBay then all communications stopped

skybi_30 

thanks
Dave


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How did you pay?


----------



## Dave comber (Jun 6, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> How did you pay?


hi
We never actually did the deal.we agreed on a price and then the item ended and I’ve heard nothing since


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

At least you're not out of pocket then!


----------

